#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Έκδοση άδειας δόμησης προσθέτων εργασιών σε κτήριο προϋφιστάμενο του 1955

## despcv

Καλησπέρα,

Έχω υφιστάμενο κτίριο προ του '55 χωρίς άδεια, σε οικόπεδο οικισμού προ του '23. Θέλω να βγάλω οικοδομική άδεια με τον 4030 για εργασίες που πρόκειται να πραγματοποιηθούν. Είχε βγει μια Άδεια Ανακατασκευής του το 2003 αλλά δεν ξεκίνησε και δεν πραγματοποιήθηκε ποτέ. Τί είδους άδεια θα πρέπει να ξεκινήσω. Δεν μιλάμε απλά για ανακατασκευή. Μιλάμε και για μετατροπές σε διαρρύθμιση, επέκταση του κτιρίου, διαμόρφωση του περιβάλλοντα χώρου κλπ. όλα βάσει των επιτρεπόμενων όρων δόμησης της περιοχής. Σε όλα αυτά πρέπει να έχω ήδη τις εγκρίσεις που απαιτούνται (Εφορεία Βυζαντινών Αρχαιοτήτων, Νεοτέρων Μνημείων, κλπ.) από τη φάση του Τοπογραφικού?
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------

